# Need help with quote for doctor's office photo shoot



## celtixbball (May 6, 2012)

Hi All,
I typically photograph weddings and nature.  I was recently asked by a local dermotology doctor's office to give them a quote to provide all of the images they will need for their new website that is currently being built.  I'm not entirely sure how to quote this job since it is different from weddings and fine art.  I was thinking of figuring out the base price based off the hours that I would spend brainstorming with the staff prior to the shoot, the shoot itself (which would probably be one day), the editing time, and then an additional amount for them to take ownership of the copyright.  They are looking for images of the interior and exterior of the building.  They want at least one group staff photo.  They also want environmental portraits of the staff doing procedures.  

I'd appreciate any help/advice that you would like to share.  I would really like to get this job because one of the doctors also co-owns a spa in the same building that handles a lot of wedding parties.  My fear is quoting too high or too low. 

Best regards,
Matt


----------



## cgipson1 (May 6, 2012)

What is your CODB for this amount of time? Base it on that....


----------



## celtixbball (May 6, 2012)

I'm honestly not sure.  I don't know if I should structure the quote the same way that I would with a wedding.  I don't have a lot of experience dealing with businesses.  I'm leaning toward just figuring out the time it would take and just quote enough for my time and a little extra for them to own the images.


----------



## Trever1t (May 6, 2012)

$2000!



but really, how can any of us tell you what your time and skill is worth?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 6, 2012)

celtixbball said:


> I'm honestly not sure.  I don't know if I should structure the quote the same way that I would with a wedding.  I don't have a lot of experience dealing with businesses.  I'm leaning toward just figuring out the time it would take and just quote enough for my time and a little extra for them to own the images.



You should know exactly what your CODB is.. all the way to an hourly basis. How else do you possibly know if you are charging enough to even cover your costs?


----------



## celtixbball (May 6, 2012)

Trever1t, I know what my time and skill is worth while doing a wedding since I've been shooting weddings for 10 years.  This is completely different so I am looking for any advice from photographers who typically deal with corporate/commercial clients.


----------



## celtixbball (May 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> celtixbball said:
> 
> 
> > I'm honestly not sure.  I don't know if I should structure the quote the same way that I would with a wedding.  I don't have a lot of experience dealing with businesses.  I'm leaning toward just figuring out the time it would take and just quote enough for my time and a little extra for them to own the images.
> ...



There really isn't going to be any cost besides my time.  I'm estimating the entire job to take around 12-14 hours including meeting, shooting and editing.  I'm leaning towards just giving them a quote based on 14 hours times a certain rate per hour.


----------



## tirediron (May 6, 2012)

There are two issues. The cost of the work, easily determined on a straight per-hour basis and the licensing fees for the images. That will depend on size, quantity, duration of use and traffic numbers on the 'site.


----------



## KmH (May 7, 2012)

+1 to tirediron's remarks. Get model/property releases from everyone, keep the copyrights, and in addition to charging for usage of the images you may be able to offer them as rights-managed stock images to a stock house like Getty or Corbis to suppliment the income from the client.

Visit American Society of Media Photographers.

On the left of their home page click on 'Business Resources'. Read all the tutorials. Particularly the ones that relate to use licensing.

Back to my opening remarks - Exclusive use costs a lot more than non-exclusive use because non-exclusive use allows you to offer the images to other users. No doubt exterior shots might be of limitied value because of signage on the building but that shouldn't hinder the insdie shots.

Wedding photographers sell use licensing too, but usually call it a print release, or god-forbid a 'copyright release'. With properly executed model releases wedding images can also be offered as stock images.

Copyright lasts for my life, plus 70 years, so I don't sell my copyrights cheap ($5000 per image - minimum.)


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 7, 2012)

If you've been in the photo business for 10 years you should know what a shoot like this will cost.  What's the difference between this a wedding? It's still just a photo shoot that requires talking to the client, understanding their needs, what they are looking for, and then showing up for the shoot with the right gear.  If you believe that you are good enough to charge a $1000, or $2000 or whatever you would charge for a single day of shooting a wedding, then why wouldn't you charge the same?


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 9, 2012)

celtixbball said:


> Trever1t, I know what my time and skill is worth while doing a wedding since I've been shooting weddings for 10 years.  This is completely different so I am looking for any advice from photographers who typically deal with corporate/commercial clients.



How is this different? 

Time shooting is time shooting. 

Now the real question is do you sell them rights to the picks or do you license the images to them?

 This sounds like a small private office and not a major corporation. So I would say charge them what you normally charge for other opportunities. (You may want to review over "opportunity cost") And then just sell them the pictures and hope for some good referral work from them. 

If this was a major corporation I would say license the images to them.


----------



## KmH (May 9, 2012)

License to any business (profit and pon-profit), not just major corporations.

When a major corporation is involved, you charge a % of the total media buy.


----------



## CCericola (May 9, 2012)

From my experience.1.  Doctors are notoriously cheap so you may be worrying for nothing when they decide not to pay your rates. 2. Because of HIPA regulations you may not be able to use these images for stock purposes so you might as well just sell them the copyright if you want to.


----------

